

New MRI algorithm developed at MIT slashes scan times - alexholehouse
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/better-mri-algorithm-1101.html

======
nuitblanche
It is compressive sensing btw
[http://www.rle.mit.edu/stir/documents/WellerPGWAG_ICASSP2011...](http://www.rle.mit.edu/stir/documents/WellerPGWAG_ICASSP2011.pdf)

